# Magnaflow cat-back w/ headers?



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, guys. I just bought an 04 GTO with some type of headers and catless mids... That's all she had on her... The end of the mids have triangular looking flanges that look like they'd accept a cat-back system. Will they? I was wanting to purchase the Magnaflow cat-back, but will it bolt right up? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## scryfst (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the resonator still there or was it replaced with either an X or H pipe? 

Either way, I've never seen an aftermarket header and mid (have had JBA and kooks on my car and seen ARH) for the GTO that did not bolt up to the O.E. rear section. Any aftermarket cat-back should work.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

They all start/stop at the same point with the same style flange so you can use any cat-back system you want. Otherwise, the headers people would have the buyer handcuffed/forced into buying their own particular catback system to go with their header setup. None of the aftermarket guys do that.


----------



## nevertoofast (Oct 20, 2010)

check out the parts for sale section, I am posting a magnaflow cat back system that is awesome, still like new.


----------

